# test only for a cut?



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

hi, has anyone ever managed a test only cycle to cut and if so how much fat you manage to cut?

i was planning a tren test mast, cut cycle, the was told to add winnt and deca.... it all started getting a bit excessive for a second cycle and might not be the best option, been up all night reading up on the dangers tren potentially poses, and have no re-decided it may not be worth using...

so yeah, would prop only be decent? or are there any other good drugs that are approved for human use and are decent for cutting, but allow me to do cardio (i.e no pumps like var etc).


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Test prop is often the base of a cutting cycle. estrogen is less of a problem with the prop ester - I don't know why.

I'm about to do 6 weeks of test prop only. Test is good for a man in the springtime


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

yes test alone is fine

cutting is all about diet really. anything that can hold the muscle whilst you cut the cals works.


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

Test only is fine! And will help retain muscle mass and improve training intensity while in calorie deficit! I do like the addition of low dose tren on my cuts, I feel it helps with aggression and intensity as well as its reported nutrient partitioning effects. I can push PBs all day long test and tren assisted cuts! Currently dieting on 2000-2200 cals with 600 test 300 tren Alls going well ATM


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah ive heard and witnessed tren dropping a lot of fat off people, but im not too keen on it after some of the stuff ive read about it causing cycsts in organs


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

i just do 500mg of test enthanate per week, 3 epi tabs a day, and 1 adex tab every other day, nice an cheap and works

that said you wont look hard or comp ready but who cares


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

test prop and mast prop if bodyfat is already fairly low.

thats what im running as of next week.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have not long came off a cycle 600 mg test e for 10 weeks but I was only cutting for 8 weeks...I will dig out a couple of photos for you


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Here you go

At the start










8 weeks later


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Clenbuterol will help you out mate providing of course diet, training etc is in check. Have a read up on it, it's advisable to taper up on the dosage to asses tolerance.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Development said:


> Clenbuterol will help you out mate providing of course diet, training etc is in check. Have a read up on it, it's advisable to taper up on the dosage to asses tolerance.


aye i know about the clen, i generally do 2 weeks, but im seeing a ot of people saying 2days on 2 off ;---does this work? better?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ragingagain said:


> aye i know about the clen, i generally do 2 weeks, but im seeing a ot of people saying 2days on 2 off ;---does this work? better?


I'm about to run a Tri-Test and Clen only Cycle for Cutting, If anyone could answer that 2 days on/2 off or 2 weeks on/2 off would be great.

I know I'm doing It wrong but Iv'e only just come off a 10 week Cycle of Tren-Test, wanting to stay on the Test for another 10 weeks.


----------

